# Help! No audio!



## steven-nemes (Jun 26, 2009)

I recently installed Windows Vista on my computer because I had a real bad virus and just wanted to clear my HDD and start over.

Now I can't play music! My taskbar speaker symbol tells me "No audio output device is installed"!

What do I do? What does that mean?


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> What do I do?



Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu

If that works, you know it is MS, not you.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 26, 2009)

haha, I am not entire fond of the idea of installing a distribution of Linux on a home computer that non-specialists regularly use when I just spent almost an entire day installing the newest version of windows.

I think what the problem is, is that my sound card is too old, unsupported, whatever, by Windows Vista. I'll just buy a new one I guess...


----------



## Caroline (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, in my Pentecostal days, I would have suggested anointing the computer with oil and casting a demon out. As it is, I'm afraid I have no suggestions. I've heard Windows Vista is incompatible with a lot of things, though ...


----------



## Berean (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe you can find a Vista driver for your sound card. Check the manufacturer's web site.


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> haha, I am not entire fond of the idea of installing a distribution of Linux on a home computer that non-specialists regularly use when I just spent almost an entire day installing the newest version of windows.
> 
> I think what the problem is, is that my sound card is too old, unsupported, whatever, by Windows Vista. I'll just buy a new one I guess...



But you don't have to install it. You just set your bios to boot from the CD first (if there is anything in it to boot from). It won't save your settings, but it will certainly let you test to see if your hardware is working. If you get sound with the Ubuntu CD, then you know it is probably a Vista 'feature' that you are dealing with. 

Of course, once you try it, you might not want to go back to Vista - or at least set up a dual boot.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 27, 2009)

This is a very common problem and happens to me almost every time I update Vista. And there is a simple fix. 

Simply go to your Control Panel, click on Device Manager, click on the Sound icon and double click on the icon you see underneath it. Click on the second tab and then click on the button that says 'Disable.' Once you have successfully disabled it, enable it and it should now work. At least it always has for me.


----------

